# Talgarth Asylum.Mid Wales and Brecon Hospital,several visits in the last few monthes



## Ninja Kitten

One of my favourite haunts....A tad harder to get in than a few years ago but still a really enjoyable wander and i always see something ive never seen before...As nature reclaims her and builders demolish her she still stands tall amongst the Black mountains..but for how long ..who knows.

The is a guard dog on site and not a very nice man prowling around constantly watching the place for the developes.

Abandoned in the Black Mountains of Wales, Talgarth Asylum oozes character and atmosphere. But the ornate stonework and boarded-up windows are a bleak reminder of a time when care of the mentally ill was more about longterm isolation and crude experimental techniques than progressive therapy.Located near a small town of the same name, Talgarth Asylum was built in 1903 to house 352 patients. Originally called the Brecon and Radnor Joint Asylum, it became the Mid Wales Hospital in 1921 and was built in an echelon, or “compact arrow”, style, allowing for quick movement between any two points of the 200,000 square foot hospital.Patient numbers were bolstered by military personnel during World War One, many suffering from shell shock, while World War Two brought both psychiatric patients and prisoners of war. Severe overcrowding led to the construction of two additional wards by 1955 and a new treatment block was in place a decade later. But despite the old insane asylum’s passage into the era of modern medicine by the latter decades of the 20th century, new health legislation led to Talgarth Asylum’s closure by the mid 1990s.The 43 acre site, which includes extensive hospital buildings, five large family houses, a tennis court, cricket pitch and chapel, was reportedly disposed of several years ago in a controversial sale for around £355,000. Since then, the buildings have fallen into abandonment with signs of demolition across the site. But the remaining buildings, with their period charm coupled with a grim institutional reality, are a foreboding reminder of the history of Talgarth Asylum and other mental institutions of its era.


----------



## T4toria

Great photos, you've really captured the spirit of the place. I always enjoy a look around here, went up a few months back but was fortunate enough to avoid the dog thankfully!


----------



## klempner69

You got some real good shots there..loved the manky bed shot.Do my eyes deceive me or are the Admin clock faces missing now?


----------



## Ninja Kitten

klempner69 said:


> You got some real good shots there..loved the manky bed shot.Do my eyes deceive me or are the Admin clock faces missing now?



they went ages ago...


----------



## napoleon solo

*You got skills!!*

Have to give it to you...your pics are amazing, well exucuted, seroiusly, you need to get some of these into print, well done!!


----------



## skeleton key

Great to see a bit of Tal & lovin the moodyness lol

Weathered and bashed but Great stuff kitten 
The tyre slasher of talgarth is under a Police caution for criminal damage 

SK


----------



## thomsketch

this is incredible!what an amazing building captured nicely too! thank u!


----------



## TeeJF

skeleton key said:


> The tyre slasher of talgarth is under a Police caution for criminal damage



That's good news! I thought the Dibble would have taken the, "Hard luck, you shouldn't have been there" attitude frankly!


----------



## Ninja Kitten

TeeJF said:


> That's good news! I thought the Dibble would have taken the, "Hard luck, you shouldn't have been there" attitude frankly!



i was parked in a layby on a road that was being used as a tempory diversion whilst the back Talgarth road was closed..so well with in my rights to park any where along that stretch of road as its classed as a public highway whilst diverted..after all i may of broken down who knows..And agreed it is good news vile little man! what goes round comes round hay..Any way bout time you two got your butts down there !!


----------



## TeeJF

hey thanks, we'd love to. Did I tell you that the explore you did recently to that 'ikkle hospital somehwere in Worcestershire was about 300 yards from where TJ used to live? Her mum and dad are still there. So we think we are going to have a look at that shortly. Fancy blistering on with us? I know you've already done it so you probs won't fancy going back?


----------



## Ninja Kitten

TeeJF said:


> hey thanks, we'd love to. Did I tell you that the explore you did recently to that 'ikkle hospital somehwere in Worcestershire was about 300 yards from where TJ used to live? Her mum and dad are still there. So we think we are going to have a look at that shortly. Fancy blistering on with us? I know you've already done it so you probs won't fancy going back?



yes you did..of course i will yes ..i need to go back anyway as still have to locate the mortury there which i think i know where it is now so just give me the nod ok..it is rather an edge of seat splore though if youve read the report!


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one, lovely pics as usual. I always find it eerie when there is hat level of decay, yet the curtains still flap in the wind!


----------



## tattooed

*Awesome!*

Thanks for sharing, way cool place and excellent photos!


----------



## a_little_feisty

Great report with fantastic photographs, especially like all the peely paint and moss carpet!


----------



## DeepDown

What amazing photographs! My first look on the site and was so amazed I had to join well done!


----------



## Munchh

There's a dozen shots in that set which are simply first class starting with the table and chairs. There's another with 4 different coloured chairs equally good. 

Liked the explore and pics a lot, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foxylady

Fab pics and write-up, Kitten. Beautifully atmospheric shots. Good stuff.


----------



## Lightbuoy

Such a shame to see how this place has deteriorated  Don't get me started about the owner removing all the slate roofs!!! 

Great set of pics -good effort!


----------



## Em_Ux

Brilliant report & pics.

Thanks for posting


----------



## mersonwhoopie

Great report!! Love the amount of peeling walls and ceilings, and the door for the window


----------



## shj35

Fab report pal, gonna be paying the old girl a visit myself shortly.. hopefully have a good report for you guys!!


----------



## myrtler

Excellent photographs. This building was once a sanctuary for one of my relatives who went there as a voluntary patient when he couldn't cope due to his experiences as a Japanese POW during WW2.


----------



## steve2109

Superb report and photos, love the way that there is till furniture etc in the rooms, gives you a feel for the place


----------

